
Pizzagate King Doxes Roy Moore’s Accuser on Twitter. Twitter Does Nothing - diogenescynic
https://www.thedailybeast.com/pizzagate-king-jack-posobiec-doxes-roy-moores-accuser-on-twitter-twitter-doesnt-do-anything
======
diogenescynic
Twitter can no longer claim it is just a neutral platform for free speech.
This is just hypocrisy and lack of willingness to have enough backbone to
enforce their own rules.

